# Server idea...



## Alkora (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay, I went through and looked at server parts...I can build it myself...I have training in it...i built my own computer ^_^

Okay...Preyfar mentioned his server at about 2,200 i think it was...

I went through and constructed a sort of bare-bones layout for a new server...which is cheaper and better in stats then earlier stated.

Here's what i came up with:

2 xeon 3.2mhz processors @ $345.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819117027
1 Asus nct-D dual socket mb (atx formfactor) @ $325.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131065

-- taken out -- 1 OCZ Dual channel kit 240-Pin 4GB @ $409.25 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227049
- replaced with - 1 Kingston ValueRAM 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM ECC Registered DDR2 400 (PC2 3200) Dual Channel Kit System Memory @ $327.31 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144167

1 IN WIN IW-ISP300J2-0 ATX 300W Power Supply @ $19.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103145
1 ENERMAX R9138B-T30 Black 1U Rackmount Case @ $150.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811127044
1 Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6B300S0 300GB 7200 RPM Serial ATA150 Hard Drive @ $151.50 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144359

Subtotal = $1665.78 + $37.78 (Shipping and Handling...)
For a grand total of: $1,703.56

We can easily alter the design (and this is assuming we went with a 1U rackmount...) for co-locating i believe we would go with rackspace. If we did i believe it was about $160/month on a 4mb/s line don't quote me on that, but i believe that is what was available..

I am only posing this as an option that would save us money down the road...I will pitch in any money i can aside from my MFF fund ^_^

[edit]
In short, this server would be:
dual 3.2 mhz xeon processors
2 gb pc2 4200 ram
an 800mhz fsb
and has a 300gb hard drive
[/edit]

What do you all think?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2005)

First off, if you're going to go HDs, splurge and get *TWO* HDs in Raid 1 Mirror config for backup. 300 GB is a lot of room to grow with, but if it dies... the server is disabled. Having two means that if one dies, you've got another with a mirror config. I would not build a server without a RAID configuration (just to be safe).

Also, 4 GB is a lot of ram, and that's a damn good choice and good investment. The only thing I would do is ensure that the rame is ECC-registered.

Further, Newegg is a damn good store to go through, but one thing I would do is check prices at www.pricewatch.com and www.pricegrabber.com to see if you can find the same equipment at an even cheaper price. You could potentially save $200 to 300 on the entire price of the system.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, thats one heavy machine you got figuered out


----------



## unknown (Jul 29, 2005)

damn. your better at this stuff than me


----------



## Alvcard (Jul 29, 2005)

If you?re going to MFF, you should carry around a bucket as a FurAffinty charity fun. Furs pockets are much looser at cons.


----------



## Alkora (Jul 29, 2005)

hehehe

I am hoping to have FA back up WAAAY before then tho ^_^


----------



## TehSean (Jul 29, 2005)

Yaye.


----------



## keobear (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow,Raid idea good idea by far


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 29, 2005)

When you're ready for donations to build the server, let us know. I've been setting aside some funds just for that.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2005)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> When you're ready for donations to build the server, let us know. I've been setting aside some funds just for that.



Check the big "paypal" button on the main forum's page. FA is currentl acception donations to build a server. No better time than the present!


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 29, 2005)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> When you're ready for donations to build the server, let us know. I've been setting aside some funds just for that.


There's a link on the front page of the forum 

Don't know whether it's best to wait to see what solution is chosen, or not, but am sure it would be reassuring (to Jheryn and whoever else is co-ordinating) to know how much funds are available.

*waits for official response*

Thank you!


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 29, 2005)

*looks up at Preyfar*


*lol*. Slow kitty, me....


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Don't know whether it's best to wait to see what solution is chosen, or not, but am sure it would be reassuring (to Jheryn and whoever else is co-ordinating) to know how much funds are available.
> 
> *waits for official response*
> 
> Thank you!



Well, I think Jheryn is aiming for that proposed. It's a good solid build, and I was discussing it with him earlier. It's just a matter of funding right now before a server can be put together.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 29, 2005)

Done.

I wish I could give more, but it's a start. (I have some other bills to pay this week.)


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 29, 2005)

> Done.

8)

> I wish I could give more, but it's a start. (I have some other bills to pay this week.)

And tigers (even punk ones) dun thrive too well on a diet of bread and water.

*purrs* Thanks, again 
Whatever your donation that was, am sure that if 1% (or less) of former users contributed the same they'd have the new server paid for, pdq.


----------



## Alkora (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, i very much appreciate the donations everyone has given us! hehe

I am thinking about swapping the 1u case with a 5u case...namely this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811117106

I was told there isn't really difference between a 1u rack and a 5u rack...


----------



## menelaran (Jul 30, 2005)

heres an alternative for ya, as much or more power, and possibly a bit cheaper.
motherboard/cpu/ram combo from monarch computer
2x 2.0 opterons, Asus k8n-dl mobo, 4gb ddr 3200 corsair ram.
mobo: $280
processors: $307 each
ram: $270 for 2 gb
$1450 for 4 gb, 1178 for 2 gb.
plus about 320 for the afforementioned HD, case, and power supply.
1770 subtotal for the system with 4 gb ram, or 1498 with only 2 gb.
or drop the processors down to 1.8s and go for the higher ram, dual 1.8's should meet FA's needs without any trouble.


----------



## Marthaen (Jul 31, 2005)

_2 xeon 3.2mhz processors @ $345.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819117027
1 Asus nct-D dual socket mb (atx formfactor) @ $325.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131065_

Just a suggestion here. I would switch to maybe to this 3.0Ghz Xeon here for a couple of reasons. One it has 2MB of cache and two it's the same price as the 3.2Ghz and 200Mhz is negligable between the two chips. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819117043 

Secondly I would also suggest saving about a $100 by switching to the Asus NCCH-DL motherboard. It has similar features such as the 64-bit 66Mhz PCI-X slots and has still maintains the gigabit lan with an 800Mhz FSB still available and it uses standard DDR memory.(Xeons don't get any benefits from DDR2 contrary to popular belief.)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131064


_-- taken out -- 1 OCZ Dual channel kit 240-Pin 4GB @ $409.25 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227049
- replaced with - 1 Kingston ValueRAM 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM ECC Registered DDR2 400 (PC2 3200) Dual Channel Kit System Memory @ $327.31 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144167_

Again if you get the NCCH-DL you can use cheaper DDR memory such as this Corsair ECC Registered 1GB pieces for $135 each.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145310

_1 IN WIN IW-ISP300J2-0 ATX 300W Power Supply @ $19.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E1681103145_


*DO NOT SKIMP ON THE POWER SUPPLY!* Get at least a server certified EPS12V powersupply of at LEAST 460W Xeons are power hungry beasts and they will eat up cheap powersupplies. I would suggest either this 500W unit. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104156
Or this 550W unit here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817705003

_1 ENERMAX R9138B-T30 Black 1U Rackmount Case @ $150.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811127044_

First off the power supply that you had suggested will not fit in this case.  Why? It's a _1U_ case! They use special slim powersupplies that are fitted for thier narrow size. You may want to step up to a larger case if possible so that you can fit a beefier powersupply in it. Otherwise be prepared to spend at least $130+ for a powersupply to fit that 1U case.

http://www.buildtoorderservers.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=74&idproduct=243


_1 Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6B300S0 300GB 7200 RPM Serial ATA150 Hard Drive @ $151.50 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144359_

Get at least two for a RAID array. Don't want to lose everything if that hard disk dies.

This is all my suggestions for your server. This coming from a guy who has two Xeons systems with the even cheaper-to-build ASUS PC-DL motherboards.


----------



## Alkora (Jul 31, 2005)

Yea, we we're thinking about moving over to a 5u case. mainly due to that we would like to fit some other cards in there...(a video card for sure) 

So i've went from what you said, here's what i put the design at...(went mostly by what you said...)

2 Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600JS 160GB 7200 RPM Serial ATA II Hard Drive - OEM @ $81.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822144415
1 Athena Power AP-P4ATX50FE EPS12V 500W Power Supply 115/230 V - Retail @ $57.50 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104156
2 CORSAIR 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) ECC Registered System Memory Model CM72SD1024RLP-3200 - Retail @ $135.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820145310
1 ASUS NCCH-DL Dual Socket 603/604 Intel 875P ATX Server Motherboard - Retail @ $225.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131064
2 intel Xeon EM64T 3.0 Irwindale 800MHz FSB Socket 604 Processor Model BX80546KG3000FU - Retail @ $354.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819117043
1 Sky Hawk/Eagle Tech IPC5101-BK Black 5U Rackmount Case - Retail @ $151.50 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811117106

Subtotal = $1,576.97 + $52.60 (Shipping and Handling...)
For a grand total of: $1,629.57

I went with 2 western digital 160 gb hdds i figured we wouldn't need 300 gb right away...2 160s should do...

I like how the new amount is lower tho ^_^


----------



## Alkora (Jul 31, 2005)

2 Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600JS 160GB 7200 RPM Serial ATA II Hard Drive - OEM @ $81.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822144415
1 Athena Power AP-P4ATX50FE EPS12V 500W Power Supply 115/230 V - Retail @ $57.50 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104156
2 CORSAIR 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) ECC Registered System Memory Model CM72SD1024RLP-3200 - Retail @ $135.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820145310
1 ASUS NCCH-DL Dual Socket 603/604 Intel 875P ATX Server Motherboard - Retail @ $225.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131064
2 intel Xeon EM64T 3.0 Irwindale 800MHz FSB Socket 604 Processor Model BX80546KG3000FU - Retail @ $354.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819117043
1 CODEGEN 4U-500-CA Black Aluminum/Steel 4U Rackmount Case - Retail @ $80.00 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811182566

Subtotal = $1,505.47 + $43.59 (Shipping and Handling...)
For a grand total of: $1,549.06

*updated the list*
a 4u case should be better as i was told...so the new amount is as stated above.


----------



## offthewall234 (Aug 2, 2005)

:idea:  Sounds like a good server to me!


----------



## furry69 (Aug 2, 2005)

*PRICEWATCH caution*

Earlier someone mentioned Pricewatch - its is a good site, but you don't actually buy anything from them, they just point you to cheap places that might or might not be reputable.  Your best bet is to stick with a vendor you know you like Newegg.com.

I like the server specs, it should be able to handle all of us furfans prety well.

I can't wait!  Yay!


----------

